# Thoughts on "Paddle Kits?"



## EuroStyle

I have been seeing a lot of comments, especially on YouTube, about adding rubber "paddles" to the auger blades. The claim is increased throwing distance, but more importantly better performance with slushy areas and smaller snowfalls. Usually it seems some sort of flexible rubber, like a truck mudflap, cut to size and screwed on to every other, or all three blades. One guy chambered the edges to help it mate to the housing. I looked yesterday, and my Compact 24 actually has a large gap to the housing and definitely is lack luster in throwing heavy, slushy snow. 

I didn't net any results in the search here about anyone doing it and any possible negative effects. 

Here is a thorough video...




 

Sean


----------



## td5771

There are a few guys here that did it already with great results. I sure they will chime in. I haven't had the need to.

I have done a few for others. They said it helped out a great deal.


----------



## micah68kj

I can't imagine any negative effects. Physics says it's going to work more effeciently if there is less gap between impeller blades and housing. Really, it seems a no brainer. There are lots of us in here that have done this modification to our blowers. I just added them to both my blowers. The only cautions would be if you have very close neighbors you need to be aware of how far you're throwing snow or any foreign objects. Also, when installing the pieces of whatever material you use, you don't want to install it hard against the impeller housing wall. Just get it real close but not to the point that it has lots of drag or resistance. You need to install it on *all* impellers unless you have a 4 impeller machine, then I suppose you could just do two opposing impellers.
One of my impeller kits was a "Clarence" kit (thanks again William!) And the other one was a home made one using thin conveyor belt ( thanks again Larry!) and small bolts, fender washers, and poly lock nuts from Lowes. Pics..


----------



## powerwrench

i when to ace and got two toro s200 rubber paddles cut them to size and bolted it up to my impellers. i didn't allow the ribber paddles to touch the housing because i don't want the paint to be rubbed off. when i did this the throwing distance increased big time and I'm glad i add the impeller kit . heres my video on how i did it


----------



## micah68kj

Real nice job powerwrench. I can tell it's doing a much better job. I don't enjoy blowing snow but after watching your vid I gotta say I'm a little eager to try mine out. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Shryp

I would say it would be worth the effort. I put one on mine and it works great. Unfortunately, I never tried it without it. If you are searching what you need to search for is "clarence impeller kit".


----------



## EuroStyle

OK, so this looks like a must do before (and if!) Winter ever gets here to NY. The video I posted mentioned that you go right against the housing and it will "trim" itself, but I was already thinking going just about up to it was better from a paint standpoint...


Sean


----------



## sscotsman

Generally referred to as "impeller kits"..
the "Clarence Impeller Kit" is what really started the current trend.

The term "paddle" in reference to snowblowers applies to single-stage machines..
And on a 2-stage, the impeller isnt called a "paddle"..so "paddle kit" isnt really a good term to use..you will find a lot more info on-line using "impeller kit"

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i've got a toro 521 here at home that i didn't put and impeller kit on and i have another 521 at the GF's house and she wants an impeller kit on, she even ordered the kit so soon i'll see the difference of a 521 with and without the kit


----------



## nt40lanman

None of the Toro 521s I have had needed a kit to throw really far.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

nt40lanman said:


> None of the Toro 521s I have had needed a kit to throw really far.


 i can't convence her, she reads this forum too and wants the kit on her machine. sofar i've put a taller chute on it but she saw the vid of gustoguy's machine, what am i to do but add the kit


----------



## nt40lanman

Put the kit on and be happy you have a GF that thinks snowblowers are fun!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

nt40lanman said:


> Put the kit on and be happy you have a GF that thinks snowblowers are fun!!!


 actually she didn't want to wait on me to get there so right after i found my 521 i found another one and got it for her. there is a powerlite at her house too


----------



## EuroStyle

Ok, so the weather finally broke for the weekend...(don't get me wrong, I have been loving all the snow we have been getting this year) and I was able to install my home made paddle kit.

Went to a local big rig repair/parts place and bought a single rubber truck mudflap in the smallest size, which was still pretty big. Made a template from cardboard, used tinsnips to cut the rubber from the pattern and then a razor knife to slightly temper the edges. 

From there, used a corded drill and a cobalt bit to drill a small pilot hole, then my small 12v LithIon cordless from Dewalt with an extension to drive in self tapping screws (tech heads). Afterwards, I added nyloc nuts on the bottom for safety, although I don't think it's needed. 

Since the Ariens blades are not flat but shaped into a curve, I made my rubber paddles large enough to slightly curve up the sides, so a two center bolts allowed me to bend the rubber as I tightened. I didn't want to wear the paint off, so when I line them up I stopped just short of touching the metal. Also, was pleased on how easy the shute comes off, and used Mobil 1 grease when I put it back on as there didn't seem to be much on there an it was always a bit tough to turn. Now it is nice and smooth.


Overall, less then an hour start to finish and when it started there wasn't too much drama as the rubber barely touched the housing. Can't wait for the next storm, which looks to be this Tuesday.....


Sean


----------



## Shryp

I think you should have used washers or some type of metal plate to hold the rubber down. You might run into issues of the rubber pulling through those screw heads.


----------



## brickcity

can't help but wonder why if lenthening the impeller blades makes such a difference why don't they manufacter them longer


----------



## docfletcher

Ditto!


----------



## 94EG8

brickcity said:


> can't help but wonder why if lenthening the impeller blades makes such a difference why don't they manufacter them longer


It's very common for the impellers to get bent, if there's no clearance, or almost no clearance you bend the impeller it will run against the drum and wear through it, or at the very least make a lot of noise. That's why.

I did put a homemade impeller kit in a machine for a friend, he said it made a big improvement but I don't know how bad it was before.


----------



## brickcity

yes, but couldn't they make them with replaceable rubber extensions so you wouldnt have to drill holes to install a kit or your homemade solution?
if it really helps that much for slushy snow build up it seems like a no brainer.


----------



## cmb

I 'modded' my impeller last weekend,haven't gotten the chance to try it out yet,it hasn't snowed since, BUT; I'm NOT complaining!


----------



## InfernoST

My 921029 doesn't require any modifications, It throws even the wettest/heaviest snow a very respectable distance which we wound up getting a lot of this year here in Brooklyn NY.


----------



## EuroStyle

Shryp said:


> I think you should have used washers or some type of metal plate to hold the rubber down. You might run into issues of the rubber pulling through those screw heads.


 
I had the same thought right after I finished....of course! 

To get the screws back out might be tough, so I figure I'll run it in the upcoming storm and if I have to redo in the future because they are loose, then I can add washers. Also, since the self tapers couldn't penetrate and I had to drill anyway, I would actually use a traditional nut/bolt combo in the future with a larger head and a washer. When I do my second machine (that I keep at my parents house who are too old to shovel) I will do it this newer way.



Sean


----------



## uberT

micah68kj said:


> I can't imagine any negative effects.



Imbalance of the hi speed impeller
rubber parts scraping paint off chute (offering a place for rust to form)
rubber part shearing off during operation
voiding warranty
Still looks like a fairly clever mod.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

uberT said:


> Imbalance of the hi speed impeller
> rubber parts scraping paint off chute (offering a place for rust to form)
> rubber part shearing off during operation
> voiding warranty
> Still looks like a fairly clever mod.


 
old thread but I can think of two more:

added weight of the kit, robs some horsepower and puts added drag on the engine

small debris and obstacles, get thrown FAR and can do damage to cars, house windows, people, etc. like rocks and stones...

these kits are for paved or concrete driveways with no debris. if you have a gravel or stone driveway, or dirt driveway, they are going to throw the debris like bullets


----------



## micah68kj

uberT said:


> Imbalance of the hi speed impeller
> rubber parts scraping paint off chute (offering a place for rust to form)
> rubber part shearing off during operation
> voiding warranty
> Still looks like a fairly clever mod.


You're installing same amount of weight on each impeller. No balance problem
As I said, don't install them so they hit. Just get them close.
Better than bending an impeller, if it shears off.
Warranty?? Every blower I own is at least 10-20 yrs old. What's a warranty?


----------



## micah68kj

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> old thread but I can think of two more:
> 
> added weight of the kit, robs some horsepower and puts added drag on the engine
> 
> small debris and obstacles, get thrown FAR and can do damage to cars, house windows, people, etc. like rocks and stones...
> 
> these kits are for paved or concrete driveways with no debris. if you have a gravel or stone driveway, or dirt driveway, they are going to throw the debris like bullets


I'd say youu probably don't want the impeller kit. I have a paved drive and am very careful in aiming my blower.


----------

